# Vergleichen von 2 XML Dateien



## skelle (24. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen:
Ich soll eine OpenSource Lösung finden bzw selbst etwas implementieren um folgendes zu lösen:

2 XML Dateien sollen miteinander verglichen werden und bei Unterschieden sollen diese Abrufbar sein (Zeilennummern o.Ä.)
Wenn in einem Child die gl Attribute auftauchen aber in untersch. Reihenfolge soll dies KEIN Unterschied sein ebenso wie
<Test /> und <Test></Test> KEINEN Unterschied ergeben soll.

Habt ihr vllt schonmal ähnliches gemacht bzw könnt ihr mir Frie Lösungen nennen die dies können? Sonst muss ich mich wohl selbst an eine Implementierung machen

greetz skelle


----------



## foobar (24. Apr 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das: <XmlUnit/>


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2009)

Du kannst mal Eclipse + XML Schema Infoset + EMF Compare versuchen.


----------

